# FM Litter L



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

*Kasse's Storm*
Blue | 17.02.13










*Plask*
Blue Piebald | Birthdate unknown (Dutch import)

Babies born on July 22.










Plask gave birth to 10 beautiful babies. I will cull down when they begin to show pigmentation. On the picture, they are a day old.


----------



## Trixie's Mice (Feb 3, 2013)

The parents are so cute! I breed blues too, and love it!


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Colours are showing! I really hope the two pied are girls.


----------



## Trixie's Mice (Feb 3, 2013)

I'm hoping the are girls too.


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

15 days old. They are doing really well, but are very jumpy.



















I am keeping the 2 pied (a buck and a doe).


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

21 days.
Little devils! There's a somewhat new thread somewhere on the forum about babies biting, where I tell that I've never had any that did. Well, I have to take those words back. These little ones are extremely jumpy and they bite. Well, not hard, but still. I've never tried that before.


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

love the pied blues


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

andypandy29us said:


> love the pied blues


Me too, they are keepers.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

wow those two pieds are not far off mirror images of each other


----------



## Trixie's Mice (Feb 3, 2013)

Awe they are so dang cute! They have such a healthy glow to them! Beautiful babies!


----------



## NikiP (May 7, 2013)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Thanks, guys! They are pretty small compared to my other litters (half the size of a litter I have that is one day younger), but the parents are also pet type size, and I'm not used to that.



PPVallhunds said:


> wow those two pieds are not far off mirror images of each other


Yeah, it's pretty crazy, right? I was hoping they'd have more white like their mother, but maybe next time.


----------

